# question on Manzanita burl



## monark88 (Feb 23, 2013)

Anyone have experience working with Manzanita burl? I imagine its rather hard, dense wood, but how well does it turn?

I have absolutely no past using this kind of wood, so any ideas or should I just leave it be as pen blanks?

Russ


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Feb 23, 2013)

Turns great, but based on my experience you should expect the possibility of encountering rocks and dirt pockets in larger pieces.  If you are talking about pen blanks, then that stuff has likely already been taken care of.

Looks nice with turquoise inlay.

Ed


----------



## longbeard (Feb 23, 2013)

turns great with standard sharp tools and it will take a nice finish. I have turned 1 stopper and have 4 more to do. Great stuff to work with, and looks great too.


----------



## monark88 (Feb 23, 2013)

*Manzanita*

This is a chunk about 3" x 18". I'll have to cut sizes for pens and stoppers. 

Thanks for the replies. They help.

Russ


----------



## plantman (Feb 23, 2013)

Manzanita or Arbutus menziesii. Arbutus- the classical Latin name of Arbutus unedo, the strawberry mandrone of souhern Europe; menzesii- after it's discoverer, Archibald Menzies,1754-1842, Scottish physician and naturalist. Also goes by the names Laurel, Manzanita, and Madrone. Grows on the Pacific coast from British Columbia to the Redwood forests of Northern California. It presents extreme difficulty in drying as it warps badly and cracks easily. However it is a beautiful wood for making fine furniture. It is particulary suitable for turning things like bowls and pens, as it polishes almost to a the fine smoothness of Holly. Large burls are sought after by furnature makers and inlayers. Mandrone wood is in great demand by the manufactures of gun power, as they find this one of the best sources of charcoal suitable for it's making. It turns like any other burl with grains going in all directions.  May contain sand or small rocks, so use sharp tools and safety glasses. I soak my blanks with thin CA before drilling, after drilling, and during turning. Turn with light pressure and small cuts. Makes up some beautifu pens. Russ, I am sure this was more information than you were asking for, but makes good conversation when selling your pen. Jim S


----------



## monark88 (Feb 23, 2013)

I did a quick search and couldn't find what I was looking for. I thought it was the same as madrone, but wasn't sure. Years back I had a couple of folks asking for madrone.

Sounds good, thanks
Russ


----------

